# Camera Land's End of the Year Combo Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Camera Land's End of the Year Combo Sale*

As we approach the end of the year we also approach the absolute worst part of the retail world....Inventory. There is nothing in sales more boring than counting every item in inventory. With this in mind we are expanding our web site to include a *Sports Optics Combination Section* which will offer smokin' deals on grouped items (Spotters with binoculars, Rangefinders with spotters and binoculars, etc).
OK, here are some of the idea's and deals that we have come up with.

*The Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder is a great value @ $379.99, however, when in conbination with some of these other items it is a total steal:*

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with your choice of a Straight or Angled Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope @ $549.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with your choice of a Straight or Angled Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope and a Vortex Crossfire 8x32 Binocular @ $579.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with your choice of a Straight or Angled Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope and a Vortex Crossfire 8x42 Binocular @ $589.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with your choice of a Straight or Angled Vortex Nomad 20-60x60 Spotting Scope and a Vortex Crossfire 10x42 Binocular @ $589.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder and a Vortex Crossfire 8x32 Binocular @ $399.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder and a Vortex Crossfire 8x42 Binocular @ $409.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder and a Vortex Crossfire 10x42 Binocular @ $409.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with a Vortex Viper 2-7x32 Riflescope in your choice of V-Plex reticle or BDC reticle @ $529.99

Vortex Ranger 1000 Laser Rangefinder with a Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescope @ $599.99

We have been selling the *Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescope with the Scopecoat XP-6 Large 1452 Black for $299.99 *which is a great deal. However, if you'd like to add a Crossfire binocular to this deal we can work that out for you:

The Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescope with the Scopecoat XP-6 Large 1452 Black and a Vortex Crossfire 8x32 Binocular @ $349.99

The Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescope with the Scopecoat XP-6 Large 1452 Black and a Vortex Crossfire 8x42 Binocular @ $369.99

The Vortex Viper 6.5-20x44 V-Plex Riflescope with the Scopecoat XP-6 Large 1452 Black and a Vortex Crossfire 10x42 Binocular @ $369.99

*Moving on to Minox we have a few great deals here as well:*

Your choice of a Minox BF 8x25 BR Binocular or a Minox BF 10x25 BR Binocular and a Minox MD50 16-30x50 Angled Spotting Scope or the Minox MD50 16-30x50 Straight Spotting Scope @ $339.99

*If you'd like to add a riflescope to this offer we can do that as well:*

Your choice of a Minox BF 8x25 BR Binocular or a Minox BF 10x25 BR Binocular and a Minox MD50 16-30x50 Angled Spotting Scope or the Minox MD50 16-30x50 Straight Spotting Scope and a Minox ZA-5 2-10x40 Riflescope in your choice of Plex or #4 reticle and your choice of a Minox BF 8x42 BR Binocular or a Minox BF 10x42 BR Binocular *all @ only $779.99*

Your choice of a Minox BF 8x25 BR Binocular or a Minox BF 10x25 BR Binocular and a Minox MD50 16-30x50 Angled Spotting Scope or the Minox MD50 16-30x50 Straight Spotting Scope and a 
Minox ZA-5 4-20x50 Riflescope with Plex reticle and your choice of a Minox BF 8x42 BR Binocular or a Minox BF 10x42 BR Binocular *all @ only $999.99*

*We also have some combo Zeiss kits for you:*

Let's start with their *Zeiss Victory 8x26 T* PRF (LotuTec) Rangefinder* which is $649.99 *and then you get a $50.00 mail in rebate after purchase*. How about if we made combos with the following riflescopes at these super low prices.......

With a Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 Black Matte in your choice of Z-Plex #20 reticle or the #4 reticle @ $899.99

With a Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 MC w/#20 Z-Plex Reticle Stainless @ $974.99

With a Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40 MC Hunting Turret w/Rapid Z 600 Matte Black @ $974.99 and you'd get the $100.00 mail in rebate on this scope as well as the $50.00 mail in rebate on the Zeiss Victory 8x26 T* PRF (LotuTec) Rangefinder so after the rebates it comes down to only $824.99

With a Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 #20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black @ $949.99

How about a Zeiss Conquest 8x40 T* ABK Binocular and a Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10x44 #20 Z-Plex Reticle Matte Black @ $949.99.

As we come up with other ideas we'll add to that new section on our web site. Our web builder is getting this information today so if you are interested in any of these packages and they are not on our web site yet please call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

We are an authorized dealer for the following...
*Sports Optics Brands:*
Burris, Bushnell, Hensoldt, Kowa, Leica, Minox, Nikon, Olympus, Pentax, Promaster, Schmidt & Bender, Steiner, Swarovski, Trijicon, Vortex Zeiss & Zen-Ray 
*In Camera Gear we are authorized dealers for:*
Canon, Fuji, Leica, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic, Pentax & Sony 
We are also authorized Surefire Flashlight dealers


----------

